# Union #3, recruitment is 7-21-14 guaranteed if sent regestered mail on july 21 only



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like a lottery.... ~CS~


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why? My hall regularly has a 10:1 application to opening ratio. Is local 3 that much different?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

its not a lottery, they will only hand out the 1st 2000 requests for applications, but if your letter is sent on July 21th via registered mail(don't do certified) you will be guaranteed to get an application.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yup. And if you mail it early, you're out. And if you mail it late, you're out. And if you mail it standard or certified, you're out. 

This has the effect of eliminating applicants who have proven they can't follow simple, explicit instructions.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe a set of steak knives would make this better........? ~CS~


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

IslandGuy said:


> Yup. And if you mail it early, you're out. And if you mail it late, you're out. And if you mail it standard or certified, you're out.
> 
> This has the effect of eliminating applicants who have proven they can't follow simple, explicit instructions.


I was at the apprentice dept on Friday, and you wouldn't believe how many calls they got asking for directions. not for nothing, but if you can't follow simple directions don't apply. lol


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> I was at the apprentice dept on Friday, and you wouldn't believe how many calls they got asking for directions. not for nothing, but if you can't follow simple directions don't apply. lol


THAT is how we weed out the applicants. If you can't follow the specific instructions in the letter...then...well...

Next Contestant.

The last time we opened our doors we had just under 20,000 applications submitted for 500 Apprentice positions. I thought it was more but recently asked the question at a training seminar. At any given time we have approximately 1600 - 2000 Apprentices in the Program. So this time around we are expecting even more than last time.


----------



## Bouvguy (Jul 12, 2014)

Any idea when the applications will be sent out?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Bouvguy said:


> Any idea when the applications will be sent out?


Call the apprentice department and ask them, they will tell you everything. lol. No you should get one in a few months, with the test to be sometime next year.


----------



## Future Eletrician (Aug 10, 2014)

*Can I still get Appication without Social Security number*

I was trying to find out when NJATC was going to send out applications. I now know its going to be in the month of September. Upon searching, I noticed the link on this page on how to obtain an application for electrician apprentice indicates that I should include my social security number, but from the department of labor website, it did not say anything about including social security when requesting an application. I sent a request for a application by registered mail on the 21st, and just including my name and address. Now that I've visited this site, I'm now worried I might not receive an application. Why would department of labor not include this information to include your social security number when requesting an application.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

How is it the dept of labors job to forward anything towards a Union application Future One?
~CS~


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> Call the apprentice department and ask them, they will tell you everything. lol. No you should get one in a few months, with the test to be sometime next year.


All we hear about is how slow the city is, and how so many guys are sitting, and how so many are only working part of the year. WHY are the recruiting??? 
Do they know something big for next year?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> All we hear about is how slow the city is, and how so many guys are sitting, and how so many are only working part of the year. WHY are the recruiting???
> Do they know something big for next year?


Work is picking up we only have about 600(we have 10,000 or so in local union # 3) or so journey people on the bench. We have to recruit every 4-5 years. its what we do. The work is out there, and will be for a while. its a long process from recruiting to apprentices being called to starting work. some will wait 5 years, some less.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

carrot/stick

~CS~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> All we hear about is how slow the city is, and how so many guys are sitting, and how so many are only working part of the year. WHY are the recruiting???
> Do they know something big for next year?


Things are very good in the city now SP. There are less than 400 AJ's on the bench as of Friday.

We have an active Apprenticeship and there is a constant stream of cheap labor needed. Also..as with every local...it's about money. If there is no Apprenticeship, there is no money coming in from the State.




sopranocaponyc said:


> Work is picking up we only have about 600(we have 10,000 or so in local union # 3) or so journey people on the bench. We have to recruit every 4-5 years. its what we do. The work is out there, and will be for a while. its a long process from recruiting to apprentices being called to starting work. some will wait 5 years, some less.


We have some huge projects taking off in NYC. From the Hudson Yards, to the numerous Co-Gen Plants, to 7 Train Connection. Local 3's largest contractor (with just under 2000 A Journey-persons) has just been awarded the $800 Million Dollar Flushing Complex as of last week. 

In Local Union #3 we have almost 15,000 A Rate Journey-persons. In the entire local...all divisions combined we have approximately 30,000 members.

Our Apprenticeship, as I stated previously, has between 1,600 and 2,000 1st Year through 4th Year students.

I'm not sure why people are thinking it's "slow" in NYC though...the wait for a job is roughly a week to three weeks.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Future Eletrician said:


> I was trying to find out when NJATC was going to send out applications. I now know its going to be in the month of September. Upon searching, I noticed the link on this page on how to obtain an application for electrician apprentice indicates that I should include my social security number, but from the department of labor website, it did not say anything about including social security when requesting an application. I sent a request for a application by registered mail on the 21st, and just including my name and address. Now that I've visited this site, I'm now worried I might not receive an application. Why would department of labor not include this information to include your social security number when requesting an application.


If you don't have a SS# you will not be accepted into the Apprenticeship. 

Did you receive an Application for an Application...or just send in the White Card? On the Card it has a spot for SS#....


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> Call the apprentice department and ask them, they will tell you everything. lol. No you should get one in a few months, with the test to be sometime next year.


LOL yeah sure...the have nothing better to do than answer the thousands of calls they get a week asking when the applications will be sent out. 

When Local 3 "Opens the Doors" as we say..it's a huge project. From sifting through tens of thousands of applications, to checking the Application for errors (which exclude you from moving forward), to making sure the Application Fee goes to the right pile..lol. To see it in action is really amazing...and pretty cool. These old ladies that do this are like machines..they've been doing it for decades.


----------



## Bouvguy (Jul 12, 2014)

sopranocaponyc said:


> Call the apprentice department and ask them, they will tell you everything. lol. No you should get one in a few months, with the test to be sometime next year.


haha, that's pretty much what I figured. I guess I'll be checking the mailbox for a while.


----------



## Bouvguy (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info. 



icefalkon said:


> Things are very good in the city now SP. There are less than 400 AJ's on the bench as of Friday.
> 
> We have an active Apprenticeship and there is a constant stream of cheap labor needed. Also..as with every local...it's about money. If there is no Apprenticeship, there is no money coming in from the State.
> 
> ...


----------

